# help with Ablation of external hemorrhoid by electrocautery



## donna3679 (Dec 6, 2011)

Since 46935 has been deleted for a couple of years, now when I have this surgery, the code I used was the unlisted 46999. I do not find a code for ablation of an external hemorrhoid by electrocautery.
Can anyone help with this?? I have been denied for unlisted code.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 6, 2011)

Please post op report and if known, was there an underlying condition to the hemorroids?


----------



## ajs (Dec 6, 2011)

donna3679 said:


> Since 46935 has been deleted for a couple of years, now when I have this surgery, the code I used was the unlisted 46999. I do not find a code for ablation of an external hemorrhoid by electrocautery.
> Can anyone help with this?? I have been denied for unlisted code.



You could use the 46083 code even though the procedure is ablation instead of incision, or use the 46930 with a 52 modifier since the procedure is external instead of internal?  If unlisted is not working then I would go with the code that most closely describes the procedure.


----------

